# Humminbird aux battery



## MrEdd (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a humminbird 788ci and was wondering in anyone has used a Auxiliary battery to power it. If so can i use a smaller rechargable one. This unit seems to use more power than my old one because of the color im guessing. I have a dedcated fused line to my battery now, but when starting my boat main engine after trolling with my troller the unit went off because my battery was using the power to start engine. 
MrEdd


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I use a dedicated battery but like to use a full sized deep cycle. It lasts all year without recharging and I like the idea of having an extra one on board just in case needed for starting or to run the TM. If you're cramped for space though a smaller one will work for sure.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Run your fused line directly to the battery, worked for me. When I had it hooked to the fuse panel, when I started the engine, I would have to power up finder again , no more though !


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

just wire it up to a fuse block if you got one...run it like everything else if you can... everything on my boat draws off the starting battery, nav lights, fish finders, interior light gauge lights...trim.. it will be ok.. i carry a set of jumpers with me too i got 1 starting and 2 trolling in case i need a jump and if all else fails the kind folk at mercury included a pull cord for that big ol motor lol!


----------

